# Toshiba 39L3300 LED TV Error Message. Help



## avi996r (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi Guys

My 2 and half year old *Toshiba* 39L3300 has been displaying the following error message since last evening (screenshot attached):

'USB Over Current Status Detected. Please remove all USB devices from the TV, and Restart the TV by removing the AC Adapter'. I only use Tata Sky with the TV. Have not plugged in any USB devices or Chromecast etc. I called the *Toshiba* helpline and they said it was a 'software issue' and that the technician would take 24-48 hours to call me, so far no response. Am waiting. 

The picture and sound still come as usual, the only issue is this big messages which displays on the center of the screen. I have tried resetting the TV settings and have switched the TV off and on again. The message goes away for some time (minutes to sometimes a few hours) and suddenly may come back. 

Has anyone experienced anything like this and any suggestions on what to do about it?


----------



## Minion (Feb 4, 2017)

avi996r said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My 2 and half year old *Toshiba* 39L3300 has been displaying the following error message since last evening (screenshot attached):
> 
> ...



No Idea I would suggest wait for technician.


----------



## avi996r (Feb 8, 2017)

Technician came and told me the motherboard needs to be replaced. Told it would take around a week to get it. Hope I can get it. Did not know Toshiba stopped selling TV's in India last year *www.hifivision.com/images/smilies/sad.gif Worried about the availability of parts. Luckily the service was fast. Service person came in 24 hours.


----------



## Minion (Feb 9, 2017)

avi996r said:


> Technician came and told me the motherboard needs to be replaced. Told it would take around a week to get it. Hope I can get it. Did not know Toshiba stopped selling TV's in India last year *www.hifivision.com/images/smilies/sad.gif Worried about the availability of parts. Luckily the service was fast. Service person came in 24 hours.



How much they are asking for repair?


----------



## Pankaj_del007 (Sep 6, 2017)

I am facing the same problem in my toshiba led 3 yrs old. Pls advice what to do and how much will it cost?


----------

